
DeepMind Co-Founder Mustafa Suleyman Placed on Leave - lowdose
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/297048-deepmind-co-founder-mustafa-suleyman-placed-on-leave
======
lowdose
What AI projects are so controversial a founder is place on leave or is this
just about Google high jacking his operation?

> DeepMind has been vague about the situation, but Bloomberg claims the move
> stems from controversy over some of Suleyman’s projects.

~~~
shademaan
Apparently used electronic medical records from a hospital in England without
proper permissions, which got DeepMind into hot water with the government.

